# advice needed please



## scrumpy (Jan 27, 2011)

hello,
me and my boyfriend are seriously considering a move to the paphos area and would really appricate any help or advice anyone has to offer.
we have seen a number of properties online to rent and we are both willing to work in any postion that might be available. we currently run our own cleaning buissness and would hopfully look to do this long term in cyprus after we settled.
any advice greatfully recieved
thanks amy


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

scrumpy said:


> hello,
> me and my boyfriend are seriously considering a move to the paphos area and would really appricate any help or advice anyone has to offer.
> we have seen a number of properties online to rent and we are both willing to work in any postion that might be available. we currently run our own cleaning buissness and would hopfully look to do this long term in cyprus after we settled.
> any advice greatfully recieved
> thanks amy


Hello Scrumpy, I am also fairly new to this forum, and found it very helpful indeed. There are unfortunately not many jobs around at the moment. The economy is very weak, and many businesses are closing down. It would be a good idea to try and arrange work before you come over, but it will be very difficult i'm afraid.
There are many cleaning businesses around at the moment who are all competing for work, so you will have to give a keen price, and make sure that you get paid.
Have you been for a reccie to Paphos first to see if you like it and Cyprus?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Scrumpy

There are so many cleaning and property maintenance businesses with not a lot of work to go round that it is getting very cut throat. To compete you need to price your work very low but you also need to register with the tax office and social insurance because the government are cracking down on people who are not paying their dues. Social insurance is not cheap although you wont pay tax until you are earning over 19K each per year.
Don't try to do it on the black because if you are caught the consequences are severe.
The good thing is that if you are paying social insurance you are entitled to free health care at the government hospital and so you wont need private health insurance.


----------



## scrumpy (Jan 27, 2011)

hi,
we had origanally planned to travel round europe in our motorhome and pick up work along our way, but we went to cyprus a few weeks ago on holiday and stayed in paphos and loved it, we also are both experianced in the catering trade and would work within this trade too.
we are so confussed about what and where to go but know for definate we dont want to stay in the uk.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I dont blame you for wanting to get out of cold wet UK.
As you apparently don't have children to worry about why dont you come for a few months and see what sort of work you can find.
Make sure you have enough money behind you to see you through for a few months and airfare home if it dosnt work out.


----------



## scrumpy (Jan 27, 2011)

Veronica said:


> I dont blame you for wanting to get out of cold wet UK.
> As you apparently don't have children to worry about why dont you come for a few months and see what sort of work you can find.
> Make sure you have enough money behind you to see you through for a few months and airfare home if it dosnt work out.


no its just us and we have already sold up everything and are living in the camper in my mums garden so just that to go if we decide to move.
is it easy to rent flats and what kind of time scale would be the shortest we could sign up for, ie could we sign it on a 6 months contract,
thanks very much for all your help.
amy


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

scrumpy said:


> no its just us and we have already sold up everything and are living in the camper in my mums garden so just that to go if we decide to move.
> is it easy to rent flats and what kind of time scale would be the shortest we could sign up for, ie could we sign it on a 6 months contract,
> thanks very much for all your help.
> amy


My experience is that a minimal contract will be for one year, but things are desperate in Cyprus, so maybe you can negotiate a six month deal.
You really sound desperate, are sure that leaving the UK will solve your problems what you are looking for? It seems that you say that you will do anything, but there is a queue. 
Are you finacially sound to refuse crap work, and if you do set up your own business, have you the power to enforce payment for services rendered.?
I think that it is nice you would think that you would contemplate living in Cyprus.
Give it a try, and if it does not work out, move on!


----------



## scrumpy (Jan 27, 2011)

hello, thanks, we been wanting to try something new for 5 years now and keep putting it off, but see if we dont do it now we never will, we worked hard and saved some money so feel the time is rite, just like everyone i guess worried of getting it wrong,


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

This is really hard, but very simple, sorry. The prospects of you making a go if it in Cyprus is very much nil. I have seen that you would like to leave the UK, can't blame you, but face reality. 
People have been here for a long time, have connections, and in these troubled times, they will get the work first, albeit at a stupid price, which you cannot afford, due to circumstances.
I stress again, the grass is not greener, but the kids are safer!
Your choice, sorry!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Although most long term rental deals are minimum 12 months once you have done 6 months as long as you are up to date with your rent and there is no damage and all bills have been paid you will find that the landlord will not pursue you, although you will forfeit the deposit.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Although most long term rental deals are minimum 12 months once you have done 6 months as long as you are up to date with your rent and there is no damage and all bills have been paid you will find that the landlord will not pursue you, although you will forfeit the deposit.


Sound advice, hope you take heed.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I do have to caution you that Toxan is absolutely right in that making a success of it here is not easy. I know of many people who have come and ended up going back after a few months because they could not earn enough to pay their bills.
Just make sure that you do not wait until you have got into debt and have no money left for your airfares home if things go wrong.


----------



## scrumpy (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks for the advice, we shall definatly be thinking long and hard before we go anywhere but it sounds like all eu countries are in the same position including the uk.
thanks for the advice
amy


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

We are due over in 4 weeks, it is getting harder and harder for people hear also, inflation on the rise, petrol at almost £5.70 a gallon! Cut backs within government, benefits about to be hit so anyone who is at the wrong end will suffer even more, all this and the bad weather! 
Just make sure you have enough monies for a few months, if you cant find work or dont have enough spare cash to start a business look online, there are plenty of on line business that you could work to 'top up' your income.
Steve


----------

